# Dansguardian shows blank page to https denied

## Bruno Torres Viana

I'm doing some testing with DG, in versions 2.9 .* and 10.2 .* and I have found the problem with access denied to https follows:

Here denies normally and shows the error to the client

09/23/2011 17:40:46 - 192.168.2.30 http://proxy.org * DENIED * Banned site: GET proxy.org 0 0 Banned Sites 1403 - -

Here denies normally and does not show the error to the client

192.168.2.30 https://proxy.org:443 * DENIED * Banned site: proxy.org Banned Sites CONNECT 0 0 1 403 - -

This occurred both compilant *. tar.gz package. Has anyone gone through this, is to test or have any ideas?

Thank you!

----------

## matc1

Hello, i've the same problem, have you solved it?

tahnk's a lot

----------

